# Post separazione



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Ho iniziato a parlare con il mio ex marito di divorzio
Mi ha detto che lui non ne avrebbe l intenzione che non la sente come un 'Esigenza e per quale motivo la richiedo io dal momento che anche economicamente mi ha detto non ti conviene 

Perché ho un compagno e mi sembra corretto chiudere quel capitolo ho pensato 
Ma non sono riuscita a dirlo. 

Va così bene tutto tra noi adesso che ho paura di creare tensioni malcontento ecc


----------



## patroclo (19 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a parlare con il mio ex marito di divorzio
> Mi ha detto che lui non ne avrebbe l intenzione che non la sente come un 'Esigenza e per quale motivo la richiedo io dal momento che anche economicamente mi ha detto non ti conviene
> 
> Perché ho un compagno e mi sembra corretto chiudere quel capitolo ho pensato
> ...


non ho capito se il tuo è uno scrupolo economico / morale, vista la tua nuova condizione.

Personalmente non ho mai premuto per la separazione legale, mi bastava il solo sapere di esserlo a tutti gli effetti.
E così anche per il divorzio, vedremo....tanto io mica mi risposerò mai, magari lei ( spero)


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Mah.. Scrupolo
Io ho una relazione stabile mi Sembra corretto giusto naturale

Lui però as es e come se facesse finta che questa relazione non ci sia anche se ha accettato la separazione e appunto i rapporti sono ottimi

Forse qnd avrà una, relazione stabile anche lui se mai sarà perché dice che non ha testa per...


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a parlare con il mio ex marito di divorzio
> Mi ha detto che lui non ne avrebbe l intenzione che non la sente come un 'Esigenza e per quale motivo la richiedo io dal momento che anche economicamente mi ha detto non ti conviene
> 
> Perché ho un compagno e mi sembra corretto chiudere quel capitolo ho pensato
> ...



In sede di divorzio congiunto, vengono meno soltanto i cd. effetti civili del matrimonio.
Vale a dire, in grossa parte, che non ereditereste l'uno dall'altro. Circa tutte le restanti condizioni, se c'è l'accordo non vedo cosa osterebbe a mantenere le medesime della separazione, in sede di ricorso congiunto.

Per il che, forse ti sta  "avvisando" che non sarebbe disposto a farlo. Boh. Oltre al contribuito al mantenimento dei figli, passa un mantenimento anche a te? Comunque sia da separati sia da divorziati e' sempre possibile chiedere una  "revisione" delle condizioni. Il fatto è che come si suol dire passata la festa, gabbato lo santo. Soprattutto se il divorzio  "passa" alle medesime condizioni. Che poi, si possono certo rivedere. Ma occorre la prova di un effettivo mutamento delle proprie capacità patrimoniali.

Fossi in te andrei coi guanti di velluto


----------



## Mariben (19 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mah.. Scrupolo
> Io ho una relazione stabile mi Sembra corretto giusto naturale
> 
> *Lui però as es e come se facesse finta che questa relazione non ci sia anche se ha accettato la separazione e appunto i rapporti sono ottimi
> ...


 Ciao
 Se fa finta può essere  che della tua relazione stabile a lui non interessa . Ci sta eh ?
Siete separati , avete ottimi rapporti, se non intendete risposarvi...divorzierete quando avete tempo e voglia.


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao
> Se fa finta può essere  che della tua relazione stabile a lui non interessa . Ci sta eh ?
> Siete separati , avete ottimi rapporti, se non intendete risposarvi...divorzierete quando avete tempo e voglia.


Ma io ho voglia di divorziare x me e 'come mettere un punto.

Sul far finta sa bene che qnd esco vado dal mio compagno e mi chiede dove dormo... Boh.


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> In sede di divorzio congiunto, vengono meno soltanto i cd. effetti civili del matrimonio.
> Vale a dire, in grossa parte, che non ereditereste l'uno dall'altro. Circa tutte le restanti condizioni, se c'è l'accordo non vedo cosa osterebbe a mantenere le medesime della separazione, in sede di ricorso congiunto.
> 
> Per il che, forse ti sta  "avvisando" che non sarebbe disposto a farlo. Boh. Oltre al contribuito al mantenimento dei figli, passa un mantenimento anche a te? Comunque sia da separati sia da divorziati e' sempre possibile chiedere una  "revisione" delle condizioni. Il fatto è che come si suol dire passata la festa, gabbato lo santo. Soprattutto se il divorzio  "passa" alle medesime condizioni. Che poi, si possono certo rivedere. Ma occorre la prova di un effettivo mutamento delle proprie capacità patrimoniali.
> ...


Si l Passa in virtù di una minor capacità mia di lavorare come prima ma  e 'una cifra che non mi cambia la vita
E adesso potrei viaggiare un po' di nuovo anche se Avendo ragazzi ancora minorenni dovrei cercare qualcuno x la notte fissa 
Mia mamma mi tampona spot un paio di gg mese ma abita lontano 
Di solito faccio in giornata tra aerei e treni se riesco 
Solo qnd vado estero  e Roma non riesco 

Io non ho un fico secco che potrebbe ereditate da me se no una casa  ma direi che non ne ha proprio bisogno


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Cmq a me sembrava normale separazione e poi divorzio

Invece è pieno ho saputo di separati mai divorziati io credevo fosse quasi obbligatorio ecco 

Ci penserò..


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si l Passa in virtù di una minor capacità mia di lavorare come prima ma  e 'una cifra che non mi cambia la vita
> E adesso potrei viaggiare un po' di nuovo anche se Avendo ragazzi ancora minorenni dovrei cercare qualcuno x la notte fissa
> Mia mamma mi tampona spot un paio di gg mese ma abita lontano
> Di solito faccio in giornata tra aerei e treni se riesco
> ...


Ma non so. Per me, divorziare non è necessariamente un male, anzi. Da questo punto di vista avrei voglia pure io. Tanto, ad un anno dalla separazione, sto ancora aspettando i provvedimenti provvisori, e non conto certo sul mantenimento a me. Se mi dovesse essere stabilito qualcosa, molto probabilmente il divorzio lo "subiro'", ancora in pendenza del giudizio di separazione. Così comunque non vedrò un euro. C'est la vie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Cmq a me sembrava normale separazione e poi divorzio
> 
> Invece è pieno ho saputo di separati mai divorziati io credevo fosse quasi obbligatorio ecco
> 
> Ci penserò..


Tutti i miei amici separati non hanno divorziato e non hanno intenzione di farlo tranne uno


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Cmq a me sembrava normale separazione e poi divorzio
> 
> Invece è pieno ho saputo di separati mai divorziati io credevo fosse quasi obbligatorio ecco
> 
> Ci penserò..


Non è obbligatorio.
Dal punto di vista fiscale è un'opportunità anche per le coppie che vanno bene, non mi meraviglia ci siano tante separazioni.


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio.
> Dal punto di vista fiscale è un'opportunità anche per le coppie che vanno bene, non mi meraviglia ci siano tante separazioni.


Conosco chi lo ha fatto anche per mantenere la casa dell'Aler.


----------



## Moni (20 Novembre 2018)

Non ci interessa il discorso fiscale

Forse, avendo un altro compagno, viebe naturale pensarlo credo.

Diversamente non credo cambi molto se non che lui è mio erede e io la sua e avendo figli va bene così io mi fido di lui e lui di me cmq vada so che farebbe il meglio x loro ed io anche 

Non ho mai valutato di  riposarmi ma ogni tanto adesso se ci penso non mi dispiacerebbe per nulla..


----------



## Moni (20 Novembre 2018)

Risposarmi

Ma anche riposarmi eh


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Risposarmi
> 
> Ma anche riposarmi eh


Errore freudiano :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2018)

Il divorzio annulla la possibilità di avere la pensione di reversibilità.
Cosa non trascurabile se la pensione è dorata.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Cmq a me sembrava normale separazione e poi divorzio
> 
> Invece è pieno ho saputo di separati mai divorziati io credevo fosse quasi obbligatorio ecco
> 
> Ci penserò..


Ma Carola, se non interessa a lui alla fine a te che importa?

Voglio dire.. ti dà la libertà che richiedi, se il tuo nuovo compagno non fa storie io non vedo problemi concreti ecco


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il divorzio annulla la possibilità di avere la pensione di reversibilità.
> Cosa non trascurabile se la pensione è dorata.


Non volgio neppure pensarci 
Impazzirei gli capitasse qualcosa

I soldi andranno ai ragazzi. Io lavoro


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Errore freudiano :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non volgio neppure pensarci
> Impazzirei gli capitasse qualcosa
> 
> I soldi andranno ai ragazzi. Io lavoro


E allora divorzia. Sul serio: se non hai  "interessi", meglio farla finita anche con le carte.


----------



## Moni (22 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora divorzia. Sul serio: se non hai  "interessi", meglio farla finita anche con le carte.


Non vuole lui 

Punterà alla mia super pensione


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non vuole lui
> 
> Punterà alla mia super pensione


----------



## Bruja (25 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non vuole lui
> 
> Punterà alla mia super pensione


Scherzi a parte, il divorzio lo può tranquillamente chiedere anche solo un coniuge, e comuqnue se gli interesssi per i figli sono salvi, se avere le libertà che desideri non basta, mi pare che la strada sia già aperta...
Quindi la domanda è... tu cosa veramente vuoi per te stessa???


----------



## Moni (26 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, il divorzio lo può tranquillamente chiedere anche solo un coniuge, e comuqnue se gli interesssi per i figli sono salvi, se avere le libertà che desideri non basta, mi pare che la strada sia già aperta...
> Quindi la domanda è... tu cosa veramente vuoi per te stessa???


Io credo sia corretto divorziare ma se lui non volesse per motivi suoi lo accetterei 
Non ho ibtenz do risposarmi o meglio non Nell immediato perché   in un angolo del mio cuore ogni tanto accarezzo l idea.. 
Vedremo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io credo sia corretto divorziare ma se lui non volesse per motivi suoi lo accetterei
> Non ho ibtenz do risposarmi o meglio non Nell immediato perché   in un angolo del mio cuore ogni tanto accarezzo l idea..
> Vedremo.


Quindi corretto divorziare ma non se lui ha motivi suoi? Quali? Valuterei solo quelli morali, e dovrebbero essere importanti, non essere più coppia senza la totale libertà risulta limitante, e se mai capitasse un nuovo affetto, sarebbe tutto più semplice...


----------



## Moni (28 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quindi corretto divorziare ma non se lui ha motivi suoi? Quali? Valuterei solo quelli morali, e dovrebbero essere importanti, non essere più coppia senza la totale libertà risulta limitante, e se mai capitasse un nuovo affetto, sarebbe tutto più semplice...


Non so quali siano i motivi suoi forse che davvero si metta un punto definitivo ma per me quello è già avvenuto con la separazione. 

ho un po' timore di indagare insistere io gli voglio bene perché seppellite le asce di guerra e compreso che eravamo incompatibili e volevamo cose diverse resta un grande affetto

Non avrei voglia di tornare a discutere dal momento che potrebbe comportate nuove tensioni

Certo prima o poi sarà da affrontare. 
Forse, qnd avrà una compagna stabile ne sentira'l esigenza.
Se se ne potesse  discutere in maniera normale ben venga se deve creare problemi visto il mio periodo lavorativo intenso una figlia che partirà per l estero ecc posso aspettare. 
Adesso ci sarà natale feste giornate che passeremo insieme vediamo dovrebbe rientrare e fermarsi un po' anche perché negli ultimi 3 mesi tornava x davvero poco più di 72 ore al mese 

Resta nei miei progetti cmq 
Magari anche nei suoi tra un po'.


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> .
> 
> ho un po' timore di indagare insistere io gli voglio bene perché seppellite le asce di guerra e compreso che eravamo incompatibili e volevamo cose diverse resta un grande affetto
> 
> Non avrei voglia di tornare a discutere dal momento che potrebbe comportate nuove tensioni


Che le cose stavano cosi si capiva dal tuo primo post.
Mi spieghi quali temi che potrebbero essere gli effetti negativi che potrebbero innescarsi se tu pretendessi il divorzio? Temi di rompere equilibri che coinvolgerebbero terze persone? Figli?


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Che le cose stavano cosi si capiva dal tuo primo post.
> Mi spieghi quali temi che potrebbero essere gli effetti negativi che potrebbero innescarsi se tu pretendessi il divorzio? Temi di rompere equilibri che coinvolgerebbero terze persone? Figli?


Lui non mi sembra pronto e non so dirti il perché 
Davvero non so ma qnd l ho accennato di E teso sempre e io non voglio tensioni non più..
Anzi a logica economicam ci guadagnerebbe  non so davvero so solo che meno si creano motivi x litigare meglio stiamo tutti 

Per ora non pe so a risposarmi però un domani or do che mi piacerebbe se le cose dovessero procedere così


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Lui non mi sembra pronto e non so dirti il perché
> Davvero non so ma qnd l ho accennato di E teso sempre e io non voglio tensioni non più..
> Anzi a logica economicam ci guadagnerebbe  non so davvero so solo che meno si creano motivi x litigare meglio stiamo tutti
> 
> Per ora non pe so a risposarmi però un domani or do che mi piacerebbe se le cose dovessero procedere così


Il cielo mi guardi dall'essere odiosa, ma situazione economica a parte che mi pare non lo preoccupi, se non pensa al divorzio in una situazione di effettivo distacco come la vostra, il lavoro non lo rende solo ovviamente assente ma anche da quel che ho intuito fattivamente molto distante, vorrei proprio capire le sue remore.
O non vuol perdere il filo che vi rende comunque coppia seppure separata o i motivi sono davvero strani.  
Il suo modo di vivere lo porta sicuramente ad avere incontri femminili interessanti... e se non divorziare fosse (anche) un modo per non impegnarsi seriamente e vivere le storie con l'alibi della coppia non divorziata?
Non voglio innescare nulla ma davvero i termini del vostro menage post separazione sono, visti dal di fuori, anti impegno esterno... maggiormente se dici che vi volete ancora un bene residuo che pare entrambi siate inclini a mantenere, ma posso sbagliare.


----------



## Martoriato (4 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Cmq a me sembrava normale separazione e poi divorzio
> 
> Invece è pieno ho saputo di separati mai divorziati io credevo fosse quasi obbligatorio ecco
> 
> Ci penserò..


Fallo e basta,io non vedo l'ora. So che comunque che quella poveraccia della mia ex moglie mi fara' passare un divorzio giudiziale giusto perche' la separazione giudiziale non le e' bastata,ma a prescindere e' un passo che va fatto,pazienza se mi costera' un botto,io convivo abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni..


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il cielo mi guardi dall'essere odiosa, ma situazione economica a parte che mi pare non lo preoccupi, se non pensa al divorzio in una situazione di effettivo distacco come la vostra, il lavoro non lo rende solo ovviamente assente ma anche da quel che ho intuito fattivamente molto distante, vorrei proprio capire le sue remore.
> O non vuol perdere il filo che vi rende comunque coppia seppure separata o i motivi sono davvero strani.
> Il suo modo di vivere lo porta sicuramente ad avere incontri femminili interessanti... e se non divorziare fosse (anche) un modo per non impegnarsi seriamente e vivere le storie con l'alibi della coppia non divorziata?
> Non voglio innescare nulla ma davvero i termini del vostro menage post separazione sono, visti dal di fuori, anti impegno esterno... maggiormente se dici che vi volete ancora un bene residuo che pare entrambi siate inclini a mantenere, ma posso sbagliare.


Guarda davvero non so
Forse può essere cone dici tu anche se non vedo cosa cambi 
Storie si ne ha senza impegno dice 
L ultima ( una stra gnocca in carriera pare) lamentava della sua poca presenza...ma va ?

Non so lui è davvero schivo forse x certi versi restiamo il suo nucleo affettivo il centro degli affetti credo 
Mio figlio mi ha detto che suo padre gli ha chiesto dove fossi questo week
Ero con il mio compagno l ho pure detto 
Non capisco davvero 

Io vi sembrerà strano gli voglio bene e ho senso di colpa cmq ...sarò stupida ma ho come un senso di protezione verso di lui che all' apparenza e il più forte libero ecc 

Devo anche  dire che conosco molti separati e pochi divorzi non so come mai


----------



## Moni (4 Dicembre 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Fallo e basta,io non vedo l'ora. So che comunque che quella poveraccia della mia ex moglie mi fara' passare un divorzio giudiziale giusto perche' la separazione giudiziale non le e' bastata,ma a prescindere e' un passo che va fatto,pazienza se mi costera' un botto,io convivo abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni..


Si con un bimbo è corretto 

Il figli non ne faccio più o vado diretta alla neuro


----------

